

Show HN: Padmation – iOS and Android Garage door opener - swiil
https://padmation.com/

======
benzoate
Looks cool. There's a mistake on the learn more page though that you should
fix. “Now any time you have your phone your new garage door opener is too.”

~~~
unwind
Another on the products page: "Our mobile phone garage door opener will even
send you a text message _you_ if you forgot to close the door!".

~~~
swiil
Thanks for the feedback! We're looking for a few people to purchase for $150
(to cover our costs) and help make sure the product features and fit are
right!!

~~~
swiil
Payment is through stripe and we'll email to get shipping etc.

Instructions are pretty simple - there's a contact switch that puts the os in
setup mode and creates an ad hoc network for the app to configure the wifi
with your network. It gets linked up with your account and then you wire it up
to your garage door button wires (usually 2 thumb screws on the door unit).
After that mount the magnetic sensor.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
You need an account? Am I right in guessing that this then grants your server
the ability to open and close my garage door?

